# Gamescom FF14: Impressionen



## Glowy (30. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

 

den meisten FF14 Interessierten sicher schon bekannt, aber hier noch einige Impressionen aus der Gamescom letzter Woche.

Mega viel los und ein super Stimmung, weiter so Community 

 

http://de.finalfantasyxiv.com/pr/blog/002127.html

 

http://de.finalfantasyxiv.com/pr/blog/002134.html


----------

